# Finding a Job in Alexandria



## judypearson (Aug 26, 2011)

Together with my husband and children, we are planning a move to Alexandria next year because of a business opportunity my husband has amongst other reasons. How easy is it to find a professional/management job in Alex for a (female) non Arabic speaker? How do you go about this? Are there any large companies to specifically approach? or recruitment agencies?
I would be grateful for any advice..
Many thanks


----------



## ma7dy (May 30, 2011)

A couple of big multi-national companies who have big presence in Alexandria 
Unilever
Mansourgroup

I think opportunity in Unilever might be more possible as it has a big presence in UK too.


----------



## aklhoney (Oct 11, 2011)

judypearson said:


> Together with my husband and children, we are planning a move to Alexandria next year because of a business opportunity my husband has amongst other reasons. How easy is it to find a professional/management job in Alex for a (female) non Arabic speaker? How do you go about this? Are there any large companies to specifically approach? or recruitment agencies?
> I would be grateful for any advice..
> Many thanks


Hi 

Alex is much more of an Egyptian city from an employment perspective with very few job opportunities for non Arabic speakers unless you have been transfered internationally with a company that is already employing you.

The best opportunities are teaching provided you are already qualified as a primary or secondary teacher.

This city is a wonderful place to relax and enjoy life in. There is plenty to do without working and the cost of living here perhaps gives you the opportunity to enjoy a more relaxed pace of life whilst you are here.

Hope to see you in Alex in the future.


----------

